# Giảm béo bằng trà xanh có hiệu quả không? Giải đáp từ các chuyên gian



## Phòng Khám Venus by Asian (22/12/21)

cách giảm béo bằng trà xanh
20
giảm béo bằng trà xanh

H2: Giảm béo bằng trà xanh có hiệu quae không?
giảm béo bằng trà xanh
30

Tốp những cách giảm béo bằng trà xanh nhanh nhất cho nam và nữ


Giảm béo bằng trà xanh là phương pháp được áp dụng phổ biến. Thế nhưng, rất nhiều người lại chưa giảm cân thành công với phương pháp này. Trong bài viết này, Venus by Asian xin chia sẻ tới bạn đọc những công thức giảm béo bằng trà xanh hiệu quả trong thời gian ngắn.

*1. Giảm béo bằng trà xanh có hiệu quả không?*
Trà xanh là nguyên liệu được sử dụng nhiều trong cuộc sống thường ngày. Chúng ta thường dùng trà xanh như một loại đồ uống giải khát và cải thiện sức khỏe. Ngoài tác dụng này, những hoạt chất có trong loại nguyên liệu này như caffeine, polyphenol,.... giúp ngăn cản quá trình tích lũy và kích thích sự thiêu đốt mỡ thừa.





Hiệu quả giảm béo của trà xanh đã được khoa học chứng minh​
*2. Những công thức và cách uống trà xanh giảm béo*
Có nhiều cách khác nhau để giảm béo bằng trà xanh. Nhưng dưới đây là hai cách được áp dụng phổ biến và có hiệu quả cao nhất.

*2.1. Nước chè tươi*
Chắc chắn nhiều bạn sẽ thắc mắc rằng, trà xanh giảm cân nên nấu sao cho tốt? Trà pha đúng cách sẽ giữ lại được hương vị thơm ngon vốn có, giảm đi việc mất nhiều dưỡng chất có lợi cho quá trình giảm béo của chúng ta. Nếu như bạn thực hiện không đúng cách, hương vị sẽ đắng chát rất khó uống.





Nước chè tươi luôn là lựa chọn tuyệt vời khi bạn muốn cải thiện cân nặng​
Cách nấu trà:

Nên dùng nước khoáng thiên nhiên  để có 1 bình trà thơm ngon và giàu khoáng chất
Rửa sạch lá trà xanh cẩn thận để giảm cặn chất
Dùng kéo cắt nhỏ hoặc vò nát lá để những tinh chất thấm vào nước trà
Nước vừa đun sôi lên thì cho vào ấm trà
Chỉ nên dùng nước sôi khoảng 80 độ C, tránh dùng nước sôi 100 độ bởi như vậy sẽ phá hủy nhiều dưỡng chất có lợi
*2.2. Matcha chanh bạc hà*
Trong mùa hè, ngoài trà chanh, một thức uống mà bạn khó lòng qua là matcha chanh bạc hà. Sự kết hợp này sẽ tăng lên hiệu quả giảm béo bằng trà xanh, giúp thân hình của bạn thon gọn và nhỏ nhắn hơn. Dưới đây là nguyên liệu và công thức chi tiết để bạn có thể tham khảo:

Chuẩn bị

3 - 5 lá bạc hà tươi
1 muỗng cà phê nước cốt chanh tươi
Bột trà xanh
300ml nước khoáng
Đá lạnh




Matcha chanh bạc hà là thức uống giúp thải độc và giảm cân hiệu quả​
Cách thực hiện

Hòa bột trà xanh matcha cùng với nước sôi, khuấy đều tay tránh để bị vón cục
Để nguậy hỗn hợp trên rồi cho vào bình lắc cùng với chanh và bạc hà.
Thêm đường ăn kiêng và mật ong nếu muốn uống ngọt
Tiếp đó, bạn thêm đá thưởng thức loại thức uống thơm ngon này nhé!
*3. Một số lưu ý khi giảm béo bằng trà xanh*
Mặc dù uống trà xanh giảm béo vùng hông là cách đơn giản, có tính an toàn cao. Tuy nhiên, loại đồ uống vẫn sẽ gây hại cho sức khỏe trong trường hợp quá lạm dụng. Dưới đây là một số điều bạn cần lưu ý khi thực hiện phương pháp giảm cân này:

Uống lá trà xanh để giảm cân nhanh tuy rất hiệu quả, nhưng bạn không được uống quá nhiều (trên 2 cốc)
Không nên uống trà xanh khi đói bụng để tránh ảnh hưởng đến dạ dày
Nếu uống sau khi ngủ dậy, bạn nên ăn sáng trong 30 phút đó





Trà xanh có thể gây hại cho sức khỏe nếu sử dụng sai cách​
Trà xanh cũng có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến quá trình tiêu hóa khi uống ngay sau bữa ăn
Ngoài việc uống trà xanh mỗi ngày, bạn nên kết hợp với chế độ ăn và tập luyện phù hợp
Giảm béo bằng trà xanh có thể sẽ không phù hợp với một cơ địa. Bạn có thể tham khảo công nghệ Giảm béo đa tầng MaxBurning tại Venus by Asian. Chỉ sau một lần thực hiện trong 60 phút, lượng mỡ trong cơ thể sẽ giảm rõ rệt. Thân hình trở nên thon gọn mà không cần kiêng khem, không cần nghỉ dưỡng. Thời gian cam kết không tái béo lên tới 5 năm.

Hy vọng những thông tin trong bài đã giúp bạn giảm béo bằng trà xanh hiệu quả. Nếu áp dụng đúng cách, cân nặng và vóc dáng của bạn sẽ được cải thiện đáng kể. Tuy nhiên, nếu cảm thấy không phù hợp, hãy chọn một giải pháp tối ưu hơn là Giảm béo đa tầng MaxBurning nhé. Mọi thông tin hỗ trợ xin vui lòng liên hệ:

*Hotline*:_* 0896.042.345*_
*Email Support*: venusbyasian@gmail.com
*Địa chỉ*:

Cơ sở 1: 61-63 Đường 3/2, Quận 10, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Cơ sở 2: 2B-2C Hồ Xuân Hương, Phường 6, Quận 3, TP Hồ Chí Minh


----------

